# Optimizer?



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Was just curiouser if the hmf optimizers are all specific for each bike. I'm pretty sure they are but thought I'd ask any way.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes they are


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ty sir




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------

